# My FIRST grow GO HYDRO (PICTURES)



## motif (Dec 8, 2008)

after germination and all that good stuff, heres what i got:

1.) Dec 6th - seeds sprouted and were transplanted into net pots with clay pellets

.::. 24/7 lighting with T5 New Wave ( 4 bulb, full spectrum )

.::. pH somewhere round the 5.5-5.9 scale

.::. gave it 1/2 tblspn nutes yesterday (Dec 7th) and an additional 1/4 nutes today

.::. Water Temp - 70.4 (currently)

.::. Air Temp - 66.0 (current, usually higher ranging betweeen 66-7


This is my first time growing so i need ALLLLL the help/advice you guys can lay on me, so what can i adjust to better my project?



*UPDATE*
put some more aluminum foil around the pots on the lid and placed about 5 oz's of distilled water in open tupperware in center of lid to increase humidity.

Once again ill take all the helpful advice i can get


----------



## motif (Dec 8, 2008)

does anybody out their know how i can tweak my system?? or anything!?


----------



## bfe1112 (Dec 8, 2008)

looks good bro. cant tell how close the light are but I got my pretty close and had good results. probably was like 5 to 6 inches using flouresents like you.

get rid of the foil. will cause burns.

just my two cents. rock on.


----------



## motif (Dec 8, 2008)

judging by pigment color, should i be aiming torwards a dark lush forest green color? or a brighter neon color? these are bagseeds mind you.... what would you guys do with what im working with??


----------



## chucktownskunk (Dec 8, 2008)

put a small fan on them and get mylar and the light looks a little up it should be close enough to the plant that if you put your hand between the two it should be warm and not hot


----------



## longbow486 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry I'm not trying to jack your thread, but I just set up my first Hydro set-up in my closet, and wanted some feedback also, I have a 10G tank that I covered in cardboard to block the light, and a particle board with a hole cut for the pot that has riverbed gravel in it. The lighting is just temporary, going to go and get some fluorescents tomorrow, and the nutes are on their way. Right now there is just water and an aerator in the tank, no nuts yet. Is there anything that I should look out for? Along with this being my first Hydro system, it is my first time growing also, any help is much appreciated

Thanks
-Longbow


----------



## motif (Dec 8, 2008)

*UPDATE*

-moved closer to lights, 2" away (close enough if not closer)

-placed fan on medium setting blowing directly on sprouts giving them a lil swang  (this ok? Lol)

....ill follow up with pics tomorrow and let you know how it turns out over night


----------



## motif (Dec 8, 2008)

riverbed gravel eh? nice i wanna smoke some bud grown on that shit..


----------



## HydroBandits (Dec 9, 2008)

motif said:


> judging by pigment color, should i be aiming torwards a dark lush forest green color? or a brighter neon color? these are bagseeds mind you.... what would you guys do with what im working with??



good call moving the lights closer. i would say make sure you have the proper veg and micro nutes. other than that, the strain will determine the pigment color indica=darker sativa=brighter

you should just make sure the leaves look healthy and that the babies arent stretching for light.

also put a fan in there to strenghten the stems :]]

lookin good man, i have a similar set up, you can check it out in my sig


----------



## h2Ouser (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes I also heard moving the lights closer to the plant is best about 2-3 inches away.


----------



## motif (Dec 9, 2008)

sprouts have been in the hydro for 2 days now, im using Expert Gardener All Purpose water soluble plant food, something from local flower place. New hydro nutes ship out tomorrow, should be here in a few days. How do you guys suggest i do the transfer of nutes? flush it then refill with hydro nutes? 

i lowered the water level so it is touching the bottom of the nets pot. 

air temp - 78

water temp - 67 (are these ok?)

whats an ez home remedy of maintaining warm water? besides just adding hot water cuz i dont wanna have to pH it then rebalance my water over and over ya know?

also i saw somewhere someone using cd's to increase lumens which looked like a good idea, wadya you guys think?


----------



## motif (Dec 9, 2008)

p.s. 

sorry for shitty pic quality, its my phone cam and the only one i got >.<

oh and i removed the bowl of water i placed in there to throw some humidity around, but i think it was too much + with the holes in my lid showing light to the water i think it may have started a bit of algae or similar symptoms? smells kinda funky but not bad, should the water be clear? its a lil foggy but i think its cuz of the nutes..


----------



## motif (Dec 9, 2008)

does anybody know a way i can construct like a metal conductor or something to heat the tub water??


----------



## cannabiscrusader (Dec 9, 2008)

use an aquarium heater


----------



## marksk85 (Dec 9, 2008)

i think i fish tank heater would b an easier way to go


----------



## cannabiscrusader (Dec 9, 2008)

same thing, but i dont think you need one. anything over 70 in the res and your inviting pathogens and root rot


----------



## motif (Dec 9, 2008)

what so what is the _desired_ air/water temperature??


----------



## motif (Dec 9, 2008)

also i have to go home (from college) soon and what should i be worried about my plants taking care of themselves while im not there?

im gonna get a light timer, and i was gonna flush and add new dose of nutes before i left so i could be gone for like 2 weeks.. any ideas or wisdom regarding to to keep your plants healthy unattended?


----------



## HydroBandits (Dec 9, 2008)

motif said:


> also i have to go home (from college) soon and what should i be worried about my plants taking care of themselves while im not there?
> 
> im gonna get a light timer, and i was gonna flush and add new dose of nutes before i left so i could be gone for like 2 weeks.. any ideas or wisdom regarding to to keep your plants healthy unattended?



boy two weeks is a chunk of time to leave them alone. How fast is your water level going down? if they run out or very low on water, its gonna be bad new for them. 

My advice is to fill the res all the way to the net pots and add a little more nutes than you would on a normal res change since they will no doubt use nearly all the nutes in two weeks. 
And pray nothing drastic happens while your gone.

oh and leave more than enough space for them to grow into the light without hitting it.


----------



## motif (Dec 10, 2008)

i just flushed my res, washed everything with hydrogen peroxide mixed in water and sealed up the holes in the lid with black tape
air & water temp = 74
added 1/3 tspn nutes
and added 1/3 tspn of some concentrated plant food, 10-15-10
pH is about 5.5-5.8
water 1/2" below net pots
week old sprouts 2" away from fluros

i got two questions here, if my nutes are 24-8-16, and this concentrate is 10-15-10, if you combine them, is that mean it boosts it to 34-23-26? was this a bad idea to combine them?

also should i put clear plastic cups or something similar over these sprouts till they get over,,, ummm,, say 6 inches?


----------



## motif (Dec 10, 2008)

when should i change my lighting hours to 18/6?

im going to the hydroponic store tomorrow, gonna get an aquarium heater, some mylar and what kind of root de-tangler (clearex? ive heard of ppl having problems with h202) should i get?

over the next week im gonna try and sealproof my window and get my room to be very stable to prepare it for when i go home for 2 weeks. Trying to get my timers set up for heat and lights etc.. any suggestions??


----------



## motif (Dec 10, 2008)

My Hydro nutes are coming in thursday yay!

Heres what im getting:

BC Boost
BC Bloom
BC Grow
Thrive Alive B-1 Red
Thrive Alive B-1 Green
Awesome Blossoms flowering formulation
Root 66
MagiCal
SugarDaddy
Rootech Cloning Gel

Has anybody used any of these before? likes/dislikes? pros vs cons?


----------



## chucktownskunk (Dec 10, 2008)

you can keep it on 24/7 until it they get a foot then slowly tart changing the light to 18/6 then to 12/12


----------



## motif (Dec 10, 2008)

till they get a foot?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 10, 2008)

motif said:


> i just flushed my res, washed everything with hydrogen peroxide mixed in water and sealed up the holes in the lid with black tape
> air & water temp = 74
> added 1/3 tspn nutes
> and added 1/3 tspn of some concentrated plant food, 10-15-10
> ...


No, just like if you poured 1 oz of 24-8-16 in a cup and then you added another ounce of the same 24-8-16 to the same cup. . You wouldnt have 2 oz of 48-16-32. You would have 2 oz of 24-8-16...So, different strengths would get you the average of the two if they were in equal amounts...thus, for your mix 24 8 16 and 10 15 10 if they were even amounts of ferts, say 1 oz of each, you would have nutes of approx 17-11.5-13


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 10, 2008)

motif said:


> till they get a foot?


Depends on how tall you want them to get before they finish. They should double or triple in flower.
Two weeks is a long time to abandon an indoor grow, especially a water grow.....good luck


----------



## motif (Dec 10, 2008)

one of the 4 sprouts is droopy, but the others are perky and lookin real good. droopy sprout still has great color to it and appears to be in great shape, but why does it droop? i would think over watering but they are all in the resevoir the same distance? i moved the air pumps around a lil and still havnt noticed anything new..

Whats the diagnosis on this lil one?

These seeds were all bag seeds. i got 5 seeds that came from a friends chronic bag and like 20 seeds off another friends bag of mids (Lol i know, its my first time tho shhh)

i think the 3 alike are the chronic seeds because they look like they got some good genetics. The odd sprout out looks kinda more bigger wider more lettuce like leaves, but in a healthy way.


----------



## motif (Dec 10, 2008)

i think lowering the water level was really good for it as it allowed the rock wool to kinda air out (my hypothesis) they are showing growth again, i think they were stunted by sitting a little in the water. I forgot to water then let it air out, thats why i predict their growth was stunned.

ill keep you guys posted if anybody is watching this


----------



## motif (Dec 10, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> No, just like if you poured 1 oz of 24-8-16 in a cup and then you added another ounce of the same 24-8-16 to the same cup. . You wouldnt have 2 oz of 48-16-32. You would have 2 oz of 24-8-16...So, different strengths would get you the average of the two if they were in equal amounts...thus, for your mix 24 8 16 and 10 15 10 if they were even amounts of ferts, say 1 oz of each, you would have nutes of approx 17-11.5-13



....what is the best ratio? For seedlings/sprouts? Veg? Flower?

this is vital information, please train a noob

*P.S.*
you can tell by the photos i upgraded my aluminum foil to SunFilm "Maximum Reflectivity"  ... i can already tell the sprouts are lovin it, makes me happy, unless they fucking turn out to be males then ill be pissed. 

- I plan on getting a ppm meter here in the next few days, stay tuned! ...is there any other hardware i could upgrade to better this harvest??


----------



## HydroBandits (Dec 10, 2008)

your nutes you are getting tomorrow will have ratios for seedling, 1-2 weeks old, 3-4, full strength, ect.

and dam that is a hell of alot of nutes you ordered. it may have been more wise to spend more on lighting and other equip. but you will have everything they need for sure. 



motif said:


> ....what is the best ratio? For seedlings/sprouts? Veg? Flower?
> 
> this is vital information, please train a noob
> 
> ...


----------



## motif (Dec 11, 2008)

HydroBandits said:


> your nutes you are getting tomorrow will have ratios for seedling, 1-2 weeks old, 3-4, full strength, ect.
> 
> and dam that is a hell of alot of nutes you ordered. it may have been more wise to spend more on lighting and other equip. but you will have everything they need for sure.



only $29.95 from www.HIDHut.com (nice site). Do i need a diff light for flowering? ....If so would a 1000w HPS bulb for $45 a good deal? and i get get a large reflector for it for $105, so $150 for a full spectrum 1000w HPS with large reflector. Or is MH better??

- HPS bulb http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/full-spectrum-1000w-hps-bulb-p-292.html


----------



## Knally (Dec 11, 2008)

motif said:


> what so what is the _desired_ air/water temperature??


From my own experience I found out that my girls do best when the rez water is 62 to 67 degrees during vegging & flowering and 70 to 74 degrees for germination and clones. I use an aquarium heater sometimes in my diy cloner.

My setup is in the basement, so the temps are pretty constant at 65 in the summer and 62 in the winter.

Other observations -
Add air stones - many.
Lower your rez water level to about an inch or so below the net pots.
Either hand water or build a temporary drip system until your girls' roots reach the water. Then they'll take off!

T5's burn the plant only when directly touching the bulbs. My upper leaves in flowering grow right into my T5's every day. I just keep raising it.


----------



## motif (Dec 11, 2008)

Knally said:


> From my own experience I found out that my girls do best when the rez water is 62 to 67 degrees during vegging & flowering and 70 to 74 degrees for germination and clones. I use an aquarium heater sometimes in my diy cloner.
> 
> My setup is in the basement, so the temps are pretty constant at 65 in the summer and 62 in the winter.
> 
> ...


what do i need to add that to my 4 sprouts? teach me and ill go to home depot right now Lol


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 11, 2008)

motif said:


> when should i change my lighting hours to 18/6?
> 
> im going to the hydroponic store tomorrow, gonna get an aquarium heater, some mylar and *what kind of root de-tangler (clearex*? ive heard of ppl having problems with h202) should i get?
> 
> over the next week im gonna try and sealproof my window and get my room to be very stable to prepare it for when i go home for 2 weeks. Trying to get my timers set up for heat and lights etc.. any suggestions??


There is no such thing as a root detangler. CLEAREX is for leaching salts out of your plants and reservoir. I wouldnt worry about the H2O2 at the moment. Being away two weeks is worry enuff!


----------



## motif (Dec 11, 2008)

ya i know, but if i can get everything stable, hopefully they wont need anything 

Got my new nutes today!!!, im gonna throw in 4 tsp (20 ml) of ROOT 66 into the resevoir, then wait till i see the roots hit the water, then i plan on changing light cycle to 18/6 and entering veg stage

also got an aquarium heater, gonna keep my rez temp steady at 21 C

what do you guys think so far?


----------



## marksk85 (Dec 12, 2008)

any new pics lol : )


----------



## motif (Dec 12, 2008)

mixed 10 ml of sugar daddy and 10 ml of root 66 in gallon and sprayed the leaves, and moistened the rockwool. Turned off the lights for the first time cuz i didnt want to burn the leaves with the light while moisture is on em.

ill post pics tomorrow..

Water temp - 70.5 F

Air Temp - 75 F

*Question: should i keep light on 24/7 till they get about a foot big, then switch to veg cycle? Also can i mist them with the lights on?*


----------



## motif (Dec 16, 2008)

sorry i been kind of inactive, gf came in town and got distracted, but heres everything going on right now...

pic 1 - top view of lid

pic 2 - depth/height of reservoir

pic 3 - air temp

pic 4 - water temp

pic 5 - air pump & nutes (and wiring)

pic 6 - Fan facing up, trying to get air under the leaves..

pic 7 - T-5 New Wave (full spectrum) 2 ft long

pic 8 - First seedling (16 days old)

pic 9 - Second Seedling (16 days old)

pic 10 - Third Seedling (16 days old)

pic 11 - view of how tall the seedlings are



The 4th seedling died because its stem was very weak at the elbow of it and broke off. The third seedling looked very droopy when i woke up this morning, i think what happened was this: Last night i watered/misted all the 3 cups and i took all 3 net pots out and let them sit in front of the fan on low for an hour, rotating the cups every 30 mins. I was trying to dry out the rock wool and increase root growth. Then placed them back in the reservoir and turned the fan torward my bed instead of the plants cuz i was hot Lol. Anyways i think that plant dried out and the air temp was close to 80, so i quickly put the fan on high on the plants and took them all out and sprayed misted the leaves and hydroton surrounding the rockwool. I think i can notice an improvement since i def dont noticed it "dying" anymore, but rather slowly regaining strength to stand up again.

Eventually i would like to start a SoG operation and put everything into a grow box, and also purchase a ppm meter.

Thoughts/suggestions/tips/advice? All are very much appreciated, thanks for reading guys, i can use all the help i can get, as long as it isnt shitty information


----------



## motif (Dec 16, 2008)

is my T-5 sufficeient to flower my buds? others have told me i need a 400w HPS to flower, but i only planned on spending more money on seeds/ppm meter/ (x) amount to build a new grow box......will my T-5 not yield more than the avg common cfl setups??


----------



## motif (Dec 17, 2008)

good news, i saved the 3rd seedling by watering the hydroton around the rockwool, and by misting the leaves!


----------



## Knally (Dec 18, 2008)

motif said:


> is my T-5 sufficeient to flower my buds? others have told me i need a 400w HPS to flower, but i only planned on spending more money on seeds/ppm meter/ (x) amount to build a new grow box......will my T-5 not yield more than the avg common cfl setups??


Yes.
I use 2 of the New Wave 2 ft. four bulb T5's to veg and flower my girls. I have been satisfied with my yields so far. I get 2-3 ozs. dry per most strains. The buds aren't as dense as an HPS, but acceptable. Here are some of my pros and cons of a T5 compared to an HPS in general excluding cost (because ultimately every grower affords what he or she wants to afford in order to be a successful grower):

Pros: Lower heat allows you to put the light very close to the plant;
Less heat means less ventilation/cooling required;
Less ventilation/cooling means more stealth opportunities;
Slim, lightweight profile takes up very little space;
Lower electric use;
Very efficient output on the HO's, 2000+ lumens per 2-ft. bulb;
Use the same light from germination through harvest

Cons: Plants may take longer to mature;
Yield less;
Buds not as dense;

Once again, it's down to each specific grower's personal situation, personal preference, grow environment, commitment to growing, resources available, and so on.

I'm satisfied with them.

Here are some pics of a Paradise Seeds feminised Dutch Dragon I grew this summer under the T5's from start to finish.


----------



## TheLegend1023 (Dec 18, 2008)

dont add nutes for the first 2 weeks man the plants are still too small to even use them.


----------



## runsfromdacops (Dec 18, 2008)

just read the whole thread and all looks to going good for ya. let s see some updated pics


----------



## motif (Dec 24, 2008)

well i had to leave them home alone for the holidays 

ill be back to see them the 2nd, but heres what i did before i left...

-washed the whole resevoir clean and refilled distilled water higher than normal, about to the top of the first line of rocks in the net pots, close but not touching the rockwool

-addedsugar daddy and root 66 in the resevoir (i think about 10mL of both, maybe 20 mL? dont remember)

-sprayed the foliage with the root 66 (or the sugardaddy, dont remember Lol)

-misted all the hydroton rocks around the rockwool with root 66

-lights kept on 24/7

-temps ranging from 66-76 F (air)

-res temp 71F (consistent)

However just like everytime i go out of town, halfway home i realised what i forgot to do....fucking balance the pH  

i dont think there is much acids in the sugardaddy or root 66 so im guessing the pH should be around 7-8 considering its distilled gallon bottles water. You think my babies will survive the 2 weeks im gone under these conditions???


----------



## motif (Jan 5, 2009)

***UPDATE***

k two of my plants are growing and roots are showing through the bottom of the net pots. however the third is slacking..

heres the pics of them, some are showing some sort of problems (i.e. light colored yellow/green around the leaf edges, and some leaves ahave a slight browning on the tips)

i changed the resevoir water and added the vegetative formula but i dont have a way of seeling off all light for dark periods yet so im gonna keep lights on 24/7 till i can find/ construct a grow box.

heres the pics, lemme know what you think and what the causes of the discolorations are, thanks for everything guys!

oh ya also the stems are purple, is this bad? the main stocky stem is mostly green with purple striples, but the stems stemming off are pretty much all purple... thanks again!

-motif


----------



## motif (Jan 6, 2009)

....and you guys thought they would die! muhaha

*BUMP*

should i waste money on buying a ppm meter? (this IS my first grow, ever) also i dunno what kind of design to use for a growbox with the setup i got:/


----------



## TheLegend1023 (Jan 6, 2009)

ppm meters are a must u can get them on ebay for less than 20


----------



## motif (Jan 6, 2009)

TheLegend1023 said:


> ppm meters are a must u can get them on ebay for less than 20





Heres what i put in my reservoir for my plants first time entering vegetative stage (lights still 24/7 till i find a box to seal light for dark periods)

B.C. Boost - 6 tsp (30 ml) 
B.C Grow - 3 tsp (15ml)
Thrive Alive B-1 Red - 1 tsp (5 ml)
MagiCal - 1 tsp (5 ml)
SugarDaddy - 4 tsp (20 ml)

....all in two gallons of purified water.

pH = 6.08
ppm = 1100
EC = 2.0 ms/s

*can i increase any of my ingredients for bigger better buds?* and what do you guys think so far?

Pics 1 & 2 front two plants' roots
Pic 3 = water level (about an inch below the net pots, maybe more im gonna give it a lil more juice)


----------



## motif (Jan 7, 2009)

**BUMP** feedback would be nice!

p.s. im building my growbox as we speak, ill upload pictures when im finished setting it all up


----------



## motif (Jan 9, 2009)

guess nobodys following up on this..


----------



## HydroBandits (Jan 9, 2009)

have toy finished your box?

and are your plants clones?


----------



## motif (Jan 9, 2009)

im making a big black blanket outta trash bags over the box, still need to buy like 2 more fans but NOBODY sells fans this time of season grr.. then i believe the box will be complete, pics coming soon...


----------



## motif (Jan 9, 2009)

No they arent clones, germed these guys from seed. Heres a whole shitload of pics, (sorry for the delay, tech. difficulties)....

pH = about 6.0
air temp = 27 degrees Celcius
water temp = 23 degrees Celcius
humidity = 30%

these plants started in the rockwool around the first of december, and i had to leave them unattended for 2 weeks (im lucky they survived) so i know im a lil behind and they should prolly be bigger, but at least i was able to save them! 

check em out, lemme know what could be adjusted. 

p.s.
i added eight 26watt 6500k CFL's, tips much appreciated, *this IS my first grow*


----------



## motif (Jan 9, 2009)

motif said:


> No they arent clones, germed these guys from seed. Heres a whole shitload of pics, (sorry for the delay, tech. difficulties)....
> 
> pH = about 6.0
> air temp = 27 degrees Celcius
> ...


......more pictures


----------



## motif (Jan 10, 2009)

im having major heat issues with my reservoir water, it keeps climbing up to like 78 degrees, i prefer it to be around 68.. what should it be??


----------



## motif (Jan 10, 2009)

motif said:


> im having major heat issues with my reservoir water, it keeps climbing up to like 78 degrees, i prefer it to be around 68.. what should it be??



more pics...


----------



## motif (Jan 10, 2009)

the leaves are kinda droopy, would this be because of the excessive heat problems??


----------



## HydroBandits (Jan 11, 2009)

motif said:


> the leaves are kinda droopy, would this be because of the excessive heat problems??


hmmm id say heat is plausible or over nute. the more recent pics look healthy i wouldn't be trippin.


----------



## motif (Jan 11, 2009)

k i repositioned the fan to blow directly out the exhaust hole at the top left back corner, i still need to purchase a small oscillating fan to put down by the plants tho

temps are now:

air - 78-82 F
water - 22-24 C

,,,lowered the lights to about an inch away

the small sprout seems to have nute block or something becuz i havnt seen much development on it for the past 5 days, however it def looks healthier than it did 5 days ago, but no new leaf growth ???


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 12, 2009)

over nute is what i am thinking


----------



## motif (Jan 14, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> over nute is what i am thinking


 ya it def was, i poured straight pH balanced water into the rw and it started growing. *HOWEVER *i went camping on monday and just got back today (wednesday) so i had to leave my babies unattended again  

Before i left, i put a 12" oscillating fan on high in the box right on the plants, and my ac on high cool, with all heaters off in the house. The temps when i got back were:
air - 47 F
water - 49 F ....... !

it just about killed the sprout, the other two larger ones are ok with a lot of younger new leaf growth. i think i can save the sprout.. im gonna change out the reservoir and then ill upload some pics.. thanks for anybody who is following any of this


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 15, 2009)

the water in my res is 50F and the room might be 65 4 weeks into budding


----------



## motif (Jan 15, 2009)

**update**

water - 67.7 F
air - 71 F

i think i can keep this consistent, im still playing with the ac and shit trying to see what it takes to keep a good stable enviro. ill upload some pics in a sec, so baked ;D


----------



## motif (Jan 15, 2009)

motif said:


> **update**
> 
> water - 67.7 F
> air - 71 F
> ...



Day 41

week 2 veg

*water* - 62.7 F
*air* - 71 F
*Humidity* - 40% (how can i rAIse this???)
*pH* - 7.0 (gave it a new feeding yesterday it was about 6.08 ...im currently adjusting it now as we speak, i use color drop pH tester btw)
*ppm* of this feeding solution is 1100 (i dont have a meter tho)

My veg formula (per gallon) is....

*BC Boost *3 tsp (15ml)
*BC Grow* 1.5 tsp (7.5 ml)
*Thrive Alive B-1 Red* 1/2 tsp (2.5 ml)
*MagiCal *1/2 tsp (2.5 ml)
*SugarDaddy *2 tsp (10 ml)

....The first week i changed to veg and gave them this formula full strength, they started doin the lean on me so i flushed em and gave them 1/2 strength last saturday and this wednesday i flushed them again and gave them 3/4 strength.

What do you guys think?


----------



## motif (Jan 15, 2009)

oh yeah also i topped the two plants yesterday, so they may be experiencing a slight shock therapy for another day or two


----------



## motif (Jan 16, 2009)

I want to prune and cut off all the big ugly leaves that were damaged because they are blocking alot of smaller leaves from getting light, would this be ok to do at this point?


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 16, 2009)

yes taking a few bad leaves wont hurt the plant


----------



## motif (Jan 16, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> yes taking a few bad leaves wont hurt the plant


k heres what my plants look like now, i hope i didnt cut too many

Lights fell on the plant in the front when i was readjusting them hopefully she will come back to us ok...

i also just made two homemade co2 bottles that should be cock-diesel ready to go in two days after i shake it up enough. i used a bottle of water half full and a spoonful of yeast and sugar, with a small hole in the lid.

heres the pics after the cutting


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 16, 2009)

where do you get the yeast from and what kind of sugar


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 16, 2009)

motif said:


> I want to prune and cut off all the big ugly leaves that were damaged because they are blocking alot of smaller leaves from getting light, would this be ok to do at this point?


 
Hey bro, be careful with pruning dont go crazy like i did, those big fan leaves are like solar panels to ur plant, they just soak up all that light and feed the rest of the plant man. It will hurt your overall yield. Even tho i grew soil, its all the same. You should not take leaves off just tie them down to move the light to some of the lower nodes. Looks awesome so far, i would def like to try a hydro setup one day!


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 16, 2009)

oh yea vantheman then explain lollypopping


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 16, 2009)

i am not a pro, i know i went crazy and my overal yield was not that good. 2oz 4 plants...boo


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well bascially what i was trying to say before was you should prolly not take too many off at 1 time i had a whole vase full of them, prolly 1 o 2 every couple days to get that nice canopy....not tryin to bag on his grow


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 16, 2009)

i wish i hadnt of grown mine so big its fucking my plants over right now


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 16, 2009)

why do you say that?


----------



## motif (Jan 16, 2009)

vantheman169 said:


> why do you say that?


i think the co2 bottles are ready to be added because they create pressure everytime i shake them up now...

im fuckeddd upp tho ill update with temps and shit tomorrow.... what do you guys wanna see particularly?


----------



## motif (Jan 17, 2009)

checked on the plants today, pH fluctuates so fast turning basic. babies are eating FAST!

both plants developed a bit of purple in the stems (stress indicator correct?). I must have cut too many in one sitting, oh well.. 

The plants are reacting greatly to the topping tho, more bud sites are opening up for availability and i think both plants grew about a half inch or so last night (prolly just recovered from the topping)


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 18, 2009)

i just got some botanicare sweet its a carb blast i am waiting to see what it does


----------



## motif (Jan 18, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> i just got some botanicare sweet its a carb blast i am waiting to see what it does


 i have no idea what that is but goodluck!

heres some more pics, i took a cutting (1 from each plant) in an attempt to clone(first time trying) im really baked right now so what im gonna do is upload the pics then ill describe everything later


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 18, 2009)

is that an hp laptop if soo it looks just like mine


----------



## motif (Jan 19, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> is that an hp laptop if soo it looks just like mine


HP Pavilion dv4000 

I let the plants suck down nearly ALL the water in the res to the point they started getting droopy.

i just poured a stronger gallon dose of veggie formula somewhere near about 1100-1300ppm, well see if that perks em up over night

any comments on my cloning? also when should i be able to SEX my plants?????


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

how long are you lights on per day ? , how old are they ?
if you post some pics of close up of in between the higher up nodes, ill take a looksee


----------



## motif (Jan 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> how long are you lights on per day ? , how old are they ?
> if you post some pics of close up of in between the higher up nodes, ill take a looksee


they are currently week 3 in veg (just started new week today) and lights are on 18/6 (ON=7am-1am) they sprouted around december 5th i beleive, check out the whole thread bro, these two have barely survived to make it to this point! Also i just found out i should be able to sex them by week 4-5 of veg or by a week or two as soon as its in flower, but im not gonna flower them till i get a better light...


----------



## motif (Jan 20, 2009)

i think it might be the co2 bottles, so i took them out and im gonna see if there is any improvement tomorrow morning, its def not heat though becuz i got a circulating fan on the plants with an exhale in the top left of the box, air temp - 68-71 F water temp - 64 F


----------



## motif (Jan 20, 2009)

new diagnosis, i think i gave it too many nutes a few days ago, i dumped a buncha filtered water in today, but im bout to go to class, hopefully thatll help it...


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

it may be possible to sex them now, ive found that fiming or topping the plant will make them sex soon after (mine all did at a little over 3 weeks 18/6)


----------



## motif (Jan 20, 2009)

na trust me they are no signs of anything yet...


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 20, 2009)

well shit i have a citral plant from nirvana that is 8in tall and has been in flower for atleast a week or two and no signs


----------



## motif (Jan 21, 2009)

i put a buncha medena (sp?) and purp seeds in a shot glass of water tonight, gonna paper towel germ them tomorrow and hopefully get a few sprouts i can put directly into flower same time as the two vegging right now.

UPDATE, the plants leaves are perking back up nicely to the new rez change from last night (over nute'd) and they are starting to get a stronger scent by the day!  god i just hope they are females, im afraid that with my luck both with be male....


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 22, 2009)

did you know you can start a seed on 12/12


----------



## motif (Jan 22, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> did you know you can start a seed on 12/12


not trying to sound like a smart ass, but isnt that what i just said i was about to do?


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 22, 2009)

my bad i shouldnt smoke before i leap i am getting like 3 packs of autoflower seeds from attitude i am ordering this weekend


----------



## motif (Jan 22, 2009)

hey what kind of light should i aim for my flowering period? i saw a couple of 70w MH bulbs at home depot today... as you can see, i dont have a lot of space to work with, so a big ass light would produce more problems than successes, any ideas guys???


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 23, 2009)

get a t5 i budded with one and there is not really any heat coming off of the light


----------



## motif (Jan 23, 2009)

chuck plz read my whole thread, i HAVE a t5.... but everyone has been telling me fluros and cfls will create light fluffy buds and if i used an hps/mh i would get bigger thicker buds


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 23, 2009)

thats bullshit i have grown some thick buds with a t5 it helps with an hps or mh but its not needed


----------



## motif (Jan 24, 2009)

ok so im deciding to stick with the CFL's, im gonna purchase like 4 42w 2700k CFL's if i can find some tomorrow so i can begin flowering. Are there any admins that can move this thread to the CFL section???


----------



## motif (Jan 25, 2009)

UPDATE***

going to my buddys house and borrowing his flowering lamp, its 500watt something, havnt seen it yet bout to find out exact;y

oh and 4 seeds outta like 15 germed from the past 48 hours, presoaked 4 rw cubes in pH 6.0 and stuck the seeds in em and now they are in my clone/hydrodome in my growbox (still veg state 18/6). i plan on switching to 12/12 sometime this week, ill update later again tonight


----------



## motif (Jan 25, 2009)

motif said:


> UPDATE***
> 
> going to my buddys house and borrowing his flowering lamp, its 500watt something, havnt seen it yet bout to find out exact;y
> 
> oh and 4 seeds outta like 15 germed from the past 48 hours, presoaked 4 rw cubes in pH 6.0 and stuck the seeds in em and now they are in my clone/hydrodome in my growbox (still veg state 18/6). i plan on switching to 12/12 sometime this week, ill update later again tonight



flowering light = 500watt halogen


----------



## motif (Jan 25, 2009)

water temp = 63.5 F
air temp = 85 F (lights on)
Humidity = 35%

pH = 6.02
EC = 2.6 ms/s
ppm = 1400

Lights ON : 10am
Lights OFF: 10pm


----------



## motif (Jan 25, 2009)

im having major heat issues, reaching 100F if i close the doors. need to figure out some sort of duct system to install an airduct going from my AC directly into my box...soon to come

im gonna cut a hole out of the middle and drop it down lower because im afraid there wont be enough room to flower for 5 or 6 weeks. 

p.s. Does it matter how far away this light is? i know whats too close, but how far is too far? im pretty damn close right now, any closer might cause damage to the tops, so thats why im gonna cut a hole out to drop it down next to the air pump and shit. Opinions are greatly appreciated as long as they are constructive!


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 26, 2009)

got any recent pics? 3inches from light to plant ! put your hand under the light if it feels warm to you then raise it just a touch


----------



## motif (Jan 26, 2009)

dude chuck your a fucking spammer bro, get the fuck outta my thread. yes i have recent pics, there on the last page (taken last night FOOL) and you give me retarded info that i ALREADY KNOW. GTFO NUB

found out temps during night....
water = 65 F
air = 70 F

(this is what they were as soon as i opened the door this morning to turn the light on)


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 26, 2009)

i didnt see that you just posted pics my bad but im not a fucking noobie a noobie cant do this


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 26, 2009)

is it cold where you live motif if so put a fan at the window and run duct to the fan from your grow room and blow the cold air threw the duct


----------



## xrayspecs (Jan 26, 2009)

hey motif, love the grow.

i almost laughed though when i saw that big ass light in there after you said you were going to get a couple little cfls. here's some sensible advice, ditch the halogen beast and replace it with those 2700k cfls you said you were getting. heat issues and no vent with that thing is asking for trouble. besides, halogen isnt that great, not a patch on hps, and you will get good results with cfls, just make sure you keep them close, like 2 inches from the plant.


----------



## motif (Jan 27, 2009)

im gonna try and get a 400w HPS, for the meantime im stuck with the beast Lol

For my next grow i think im gonna get a panda tent and make my cabinet the veg/clone chamber (using T5 + CFLs) and next to it my flower tent...dunno just coming of with a lot of crazy ideas that i cant fund at the moment hah UGH!! i hate the feeling of lacking sufficient funds :rawr:


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 27, 2009)

im in the process of building a dwc 6 pot holder and a clone machine out of the rubbermaid containers


----------



## motif (Jan 28, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> im in the process of building a dwc 6 pot holder and a clone machine out of the rubbermaid containers


cool, do you have a journal or a thread?

UPDATE, 3 days into flowering, about 90% positive they are female

dont have a camera (using phone cam) but my gf told me she has one so ill be able to show some better close ups later on, but in the meantime here they are....

1st week flowering (3 days in) 

just gave them their 2nd feeding, same mix no increase in nutes.

the roots are kinda brownish torwards the bottom of the cup because i think the plant got burned a bit under the halogen

OH YEAH, i took OUT the halogen and added two flower bulbs to my T5, (2) 3500K and (2) 3000k.

i also took OUT the fan in the top right and placed it in the droors below the grow and added a 50 cfm fan (shown in pictures)

also took a couple clones last night and mixed a solution of root66, thrive alive b-1 red and a dab of rootech cloning gel into a pill bottle.

cabinet is now much cleaner looking, no more clusterfuck, and no more heat probs, however the ventilation is not really improved, (no intake or exhaust, just a 50 cfm fan by the plants, and a hole in the top left)

thoughts and opinions greatly appreciated guys! this is my first grow btw, wadya guys think???


----------



## motif (Jan 28, 2009)

pix 2 & 3 are showing the results from topping


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 29, 2009)

is there a hole on the other side of that cfm


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 29, 2009)

get onother one and put it at the top if the hole isnt too big


----------



## motif (Jan 30, 2009)

no there isnt another hole, and the exhaust hole is pretty large.

temps never get hotter than 80 F but the water sometime creeps up to 73F


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 30, 2009)

you can always freeze water bottles and stick them in there


----------



## motif (Jan 30, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> you can always freeze water bottles and stick them in there


ya thats what im currently doing now, wheres your grow thread chuck??


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 30, 2009)

i dont know how to put one in and my plants are almost finished!!! i will post a thread on my next grow round and get the know how to do it


----------



## motif (Jan 31, 2009)

what lights are you using for veg and flowering? what kinda nutes? what day flowering are you? what kind of system you got? what are your temps?? how long you been growing?


----------



## motif (Feb 1, 2009)

UPDATE

this morning one of the split cola branches on the smaller plant, was bent halfway like a right angle and was VERY weak. the crease had damaged it really bad so i decided to clip it and well see if it roots while im trying to clone it. however the banch was practically hollowed out.... is this normal? why would it be hollow?? 

....so i flushed the system, gave it weak nutes, and did some re-arranging in my box to get a fan blowing on them so i can strengthen the stems. they seemed to like the change, well see how they look tomorrow morning.

Also the taller plant grows into the light (overnight) everyday, just keep raising the lights! p.s. how long does the flowering stretching phase last???


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 2, 2009)

light for clones vaeg and flowerining in order t5 4 bulb 400 mh and a 1k hps 3x3 flood table with a tri meter and flora nova series with a carb blast of botanicare sweet


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 2, 2009)

if stretching tie it down dont raise the light


----------



## motif (Feb 2, 2009)

chuck i would love to see that setup, post some pics bro

where the fuck is every1 else? i swear its just me and you chuck....


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 2, 2009)

you know it i will post some picks for you tomorrow how is the stretching problem did you tie everything down? i just added another ight to the side of my operation to fill out the spectrum hows everything going in your neck of the woods?


----------



## motif (Feb 3, 2009)

good i think, pH is balanced all the time, temps are dramatically colder now tho.. water usually around 55-64F air being around 60-65, this too cold?

yeah i added a few bolts tied to a twistie tie and a small metal bead link, bringing the two tallest tops down about 1 inch below the T5. i think they might be males tho, i see a few balls but i think its too soon to sex them, they might turn into female pods i think. theyre fucking tiny right now...

hows the full spectrum turning out? i was thinking about adding maybe 3-4 6500k 26watt CFL's near the bottom, but it seemed like a hassle.

im day 8 in flower, ill post pics next sunday when there is more to show you.

p.s.
i got 3 seeds sprouted now about 1.5" tall in a small humidome outside the box, under 4 6500k 26watt CFLs. and roots are showing at the bottom of all the cubes, what the hell should i do with these in the meantime that im flowering??


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 4, 2009)

put them in dixie cups


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 4, 2009)

i have my t5 sideways and it turns off maybe 45 min before the 1k so i dont have any problems


----------



## motif (Feb 4, 2009)

just put em in dixie cups? also two sprouts and the clone show a bit of a brown to white discoloration on the leaves, would this be a heat indicator? or lack of nutes?


----------



## motif (Feb 5, 2009)

UPDATE, the larger plant is DEFENITELY FEMALE! finally seeing the two white hairs (day 10) w00t! however i think the other one is stilll male.... how soon can male plants pollinate??


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 5, 2009)

i think a few weeks after finding out weather its male of female my citral from nirvana took 2.5 weeks to show sex and i had to top it to find that out


----------



## motif (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah both plants were topped in like the 3rd or 4th week of veg and now im thinking they are both female because i see a small white hair coming outta one of the pods


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 5, 2009)

thats always good to hear check out my profile i put up a grow thread or something in there


----------



## motif (Feb 5, 2009)

transplanted the clones into presoaked rockwool cubes with Thrive Alive B-1 Red, 12.5 ml in 1 gallon water, pH about 5.5-5.8

this solution is 1-1-1 and .99% Vitamin B-1

there is now a total of 3 sprouts and 5 clones in my humidome. 4 of those clones being the ones i just transplanted today.

well see if they make it here in the next week or so.

OH and i put all sprouts/clones rockwool into dixie cups.

I'm thinking of constructing another DWC here soon, so i can be vegging same time i am flowering and just trade them out once i harvest.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 5, 2009)

are you going to try to do any soil i know you said you put then in dixie cups but i forgot to ask it then if you were doing soil of only in water?


----------



## motif (Feb 5, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> are you going to try to do any soil i know you said you put then in dixie cups but i forgot to ask it then if you were doing soil of only in water?


only water. i am thinking of making another DWC, simple and cheap. 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/140856-diy-hydro-dwc-build-ur.html#post1762189


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2009)

instead of building that other DWC, my other grow buddy was telling me i should just put these cubes inside larger cubes and try to keep the roots inside the cube, then when i do transplant them, they BOOM. pics coming soon.....


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2009)

motif said:


> instead of building that other dwc, my other grow buddy was telling me i should just put these cubes inside larger cubes and try to keep the roots inside the cube, then when i do transplant them, they boom. Pics coming soon.....



one was male for sure, so i trashed him two days ago, and added two 65watt (300 incandescent) cfls

each 65watt cfl produces 3960 lumens, so that multiplied by two + t5 = (roughly) 15,800 lumens for one plant, think this is sufficient?


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2009)

TEMPS = AIR 83f WATER 65f


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2009)

Pictures :

Q6 is showing where i topped the plant

Q7 & Q8 are showing where/how i tied down the two tallest branches (cant raise the lights n e more, NO MORE ROOM!)


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 8, 2009)

subscribed man


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> subscribed man


Cool man, thanks! this thread could use the support 

heres a few pics i took with m gf's digicam, however there isnt a focus feature on it? so i cant give close-ups :\

its a carl zeis cybershot 5.1 megapixel, if anyone can figure out how to focus, id be very grateful


----------



## SAmisery (Feb 8, 2009)

lol hell yeah bro your plants look good... cant wait to see some more pics later

ill be watching this grow form now on


----------



## motif (Feb 9, 2009)

cleaned out the entire res with soap water, tied down a few branches, added two more fans and increased nutes to full strength, according to my  recipe. Also put in a frozen bottled water, heres the specs:

TEMPERATUREs

AiR - 74 F
WaTeR - 59 F
HuMiditY - 50%
ppm - 1430
pH - 6.0

i also covered the lid and reservoir in reflective duct tape, hoping it may keep the temps down a bit, but i dont think its doing much...

this is the first day of the 3rd week flowering and pistils are all over my baby girl


----------



## motif (Feb 9, 2009)

OH YEAH, i also combed out ALOT of roots in an attempt to get rid of most of the darker brown roots (root rot). however it was a huge mass ball and im sorry to say a lot of good roots came out as well.... hopefully it doesnt harm my hot girl too much


----------



## MJL520 (Feb 9, 2009)

yo man i like your set up. i got some pic on my profile of mine. im gonna watch this grow from now on and give any advice i can. good luck cant wait to see the results!


----------



## motif (Feb 10, 2009)

MJL520 said:


> yo man i like your set up. i got some pic on my profile of mine. im gonna watch this grow from now on and give any advice i can. good luck cant wait to see the results!


i think the flower stretching phase has ended, doesnt this happen around day 20, normally?

heres a few pics, i tied down a few branches and moved one of the 65watt CFL's to the other corner of the box, and moved the fans to blow on the reservoir, hopefully will keep it colder. the reservoir temp had climbed to 77 overnight, how is this possible with no lights on and still 3 fans blowing? hopefully by moving the fans this wont happen again next morning


----------



## motif (Feb 10, 2009)

and is it just me or does this plant look like a mix of indica/sativa?


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 10, 2009)

it looks like a mix to me too


----------



## motif (Feb 10, 2009)

UPDATE,

due to constant heat problems with the res, i decided to remove the CFL's.

ALSO, i added 1 ml of Planticillin(1-0-0) stirred in a tall glass of pH'd water. Then i poured in two more cups of water. Im gonna cleanout and change the reservoir Friday or Saturday. Hopefully the planticillin will give my hot lil virgin a bit of a boost....updates to come later...with PICTURES


----------



## motif (Feb 15, 2009)

PICTURESSS!

here they are, i discovered m roomate has a better camera so ill use that as soon as i stop being so lazy


----------



## motif (Feb 15, 2009)

testing picture upload, dunno if this will work....


----------



## motif (Feb 15, 2009)

motif said:


> testing picture upload, dunno if this will work....


 w000t! theres a better idea of what im working with here... you guys think this will turn out to be chronic, mids, or schwigggitty schwagg???


----------



## motif (Feb 15, 2009)

battery to the camera died taking those last few shots, and i cant find the recharger chord for the life of me....
more pics as soon as i find that chord~stay tuned


----------



## nasd90 (Feb 15, 2009)

motif said:


> battery to the camera died taking those last few shots, and i cant find the recharger chord for the life of me....
> more pics as soon as i find that chord~stay tuned


Hey man, it's all good. One thing though... Post the DATES of the pics, that's always good so that experts can gauge your progress and newbies like me can learn a thing or two.

THANKS AGAIN... rep.


----------



## motif (Feb 15, 2009)

nasd90 said:


> Hey man, it's all good. One thing though... Post the DATES of the pics, that's always good so that experts can gauge your progress and newbies like me can learn a thing or two.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN... rep.


thanks for the post bro, here let me clear it all up for those who dont feel like reading all 16 pages LOL!


*RECAP OF MY GROW JOURNAL:

**12-06-08*
 Sprouts (page 1 pictures) transplantted into DWC, 24/7 light and only nutes = Root66 and Sugar Daddy until.....

 *1-06-09
*Entered Vegetative state, couple weeks still 24/7 till i built my box and put it in 18/6. Nutrients = BC Boost, BC Grow, Thrive Alive, Magical, and SugarDaddy

 *1-14-09
*Topped my plant to increase yeild/colas (next time i htink im gonna top it at least a total of 3 maybe 4 times, i like the results so far)

*1-19-09
*Took clone from female plant.
​ 
 *1-25-09
*Germed 3 medeina seeds (paper towel trick) and placed them in rockwool cubes, hand feeding with Thrive Alive

 *1-26-09
*First day flowering. 12/12. Nutrients = BC Boost, BC Bloom, Awesome Blossoms, MagiCal, Thrive Alive, & SugarDaddy. *Pistils begin showing day 10.*

 *2-13-09
*Transplanted sprouts into seperate DWC. 24/7 lighting. Nutrients = Root66 & SugarDaddy. And im pouring pH'd water around the cubes to moisten the surrounding rocks

 *2-15-09
*flowering plant is 77 days old from germination. 20 days vegging & 21 days flowering. Female clone is 27 days old.Sprouts are 21 days old.





Hope this helps!
​

 ​


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 15, 2009)

right on man looks like your on your way to a harvest soon. i will be watching do you know what kind of plant those are?? seeds??


----------



## motif (Feb 15, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> right on man looks like your on your way to a harvest soon. i will be watching do you know what kind of plant those are?? seeds??


the female and clone is a chronic bagseed, the 3 sprouts are a strain called medeina (sp?) given to me by grow buddy i met in class


----------



## motif (Feb 17, 2009)

i think only one of the sprouts is gonna survive, the leaves on the clone and the other sprouts are drying up 

res water is about 55-60F and air is about 72F, is this way too cold for sprouts/clones??


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont know much about cloning but i do know that it should be humid... check this video out

[youtube]T07--heDYHc[/youtube]



motif said:


> i think only one of the sprouts is gonna survive, the leaves on the clone and the other sprouts are drying up
> 
> res water is about 55-60F and air is about 72F, is this way too cold for sprouts/clones??


----------



## motif (Feb 17, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i dont know much about cloning but i do know that it should be humid... check this video out
> 
> [youtube]T07--heDYHc[/youtube]


 hey green earth, thanks for the video bro! im gonna put a dome over it now, hopefully thatll help...if it isnt too late

if there is still green on it but the leaves arent soft, they are kinda crispy but not necessarily brown, does that mean its still alive? or is it already dead and just sitting there? ill take pics later tonight...

in the meantime, heres more pics of my hot girl's colas


----------



## motif (Feb 17, 2009)

temps....
Air - 72 F
Water - 66F
pH was 6.0 i just added a tiny tiny TINY bit of acidic

wadya guys think?

oh yeah and the branches are almost too fucking strong to tie them down.. RAWRR! its a constant battle....


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 17, 2009)

how many days were your plants in the flowering stage before you could determine there sex? how about how many days untill you could see some bud developing?


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 17, 2009)

everything looks great keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## motif (Feb 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> how many days were your plants in the flowering stage before you could determine there sex? how about how many days untill you could see some bud developing?


*
DAY 10 (FLOWERING) PISTILS WERE SHOWING*

i think i MIGHT be able to save the clone and the other sprouts, i repositioned the fan on them and water temp is now *63.5F* and air is *79F*

also i forgot to take off the plastic wrapping i had put around the cubes to hold the roots in, so i took those off last night, and there is a plastic dome with 4 holes in the top covering the clone. 


everyday now, im going to bend the flowering plant outward torwards the side by hand to loosen em up and open up the center for light, and i placed some of the lower branches in the middle so they get light too.

Also i think im going to change the timer to 13/11 and try to give it more light since they are only fluro's, i think it could use the more light, ill keep you guys updated with results~keep checking back in!!


----------



## motif (Feb 18, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> everything looks great keep up the good work!!!!


thanks chuck, glad to see your still around bro

hows your crop going? what week flowering are you now? got any mor epics??


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 18, 2009)

i am on week 9 or 10 buds are bending the plant i am flushing now and all the leaves are falling off i will be starting a grow journal in about two weeks hope to see you on it!!hopefully all the leaves will fall of so i dont have to prune much i will post some pics tomorrow i have to go to work and i want to use my girls camera to take the best photos


----------



## motif (Feb 19, 2009)

nice, what strain you growing?


----------



## motif (Feb 19, 2009)

why are some buds hair tips turning red???? like they got burnt? its only on a few buds closer torwards the middle center (tops all look good) any ideas guys???? and i know they turn amber when they get close to ready, but im only like week 3 in flowering so that cant be the case...something is wrong...........

maybe it was from when i had those two large 65watt cfl's and they were too close and burnt em??


----------



## MJL520 (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah it sounds like they got burnt. i can't think of anything you can change in the plants environment to make it mature this soon.


----------



## motif (Feb 21, 2009)

k added another fan in there, im battling keeping my sprouts/clones warm and my flowering girl cold.... blehh i might try to figure out some sort of timetable to put the heater on...i dunno


----------



## motif (Feb 23, 2009)

ok i sensed a small bit of a Phosophorus deficiency due to: near the end of a few lower leaves, and leaves color had a bit of a dull greyish spotted color with a very brittle texture. I added a 10-15-10 Shultz into a half gallon full of pre-mixed flowering nutes i was already using. The Schultz suggests 7 drops (1/8 tsp) to a quart of water, so i went a lil weak on it and put 11 drops in maybe a lil bit less than half a gallon of premixed nutes. poured about a quart or so of that solution into the reservoir, now well see whats gonna happen next. I'm off to the dro store for some more sugardaddy, OH YEAH, i been germing some ak47 seeds i found in my room recently and looks like 3 outta 6 have broken ground. Also, i took two clones from the bottom of my flowering plant, and i dunno if they are gonna make it or not, bit of yellowing and the top shoot of one has browned up...... keep checking back to see what happens~~


----------



## motif (Feb 23, 2009)

hey chuck, they didnt have my suggar daddy so i got some botanicare sweet also, hows yours treatin you? how much are you putting per gallon in each week?


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 23, 2009)

24tsp each week!!


----------



## motif (Feb 24, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> 24tsp each week!!


uhh thats about 20x more than it suggests tho...


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 24, 2009)

it says 1 to 2 tsp per gal of water


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 24, 2009)

im sorry 150ml for my 15 gal res


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 24, 2009)

if you didnt get it on the pm


----------



## dspec (Feb 24, 2009)

^ serious fuckin nugs


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks no disrespect but i put this pic up here cuz he called me a liar and he got called out these plants look real to mehow bout you dspec


----------



## motif (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah my bad chuck, Lol 

can you take a few steps back and show the entire setup? all i keep seeing is the same pic, how many plants is that? can i get a pic of those roots too??

also, what is your recipe per week? what week are you now?


----------



## motif (Feb 26, 2009)

clones didnt make it, so i took em out and placed 4 newly germed ak47 sprouts into DWC last night, chronic bagseed i found finally showed about a 1/3 inch tap root so i placed it in presoaked rockwool and is now in humidome under cfl's with the other sprouts in DWC


----------



## motif (Feb 26, 2009)

my dumbass roommate with the camera got drunk and lost it somewhere, not to mention all the pictures i had on it.....yikes


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 26, 2009)

yikes....i hope your a medical marijuana patient 

quote=motif;2147469]my dumbass roommate with the camera got drunk and lost it somewhere, not to mention all the pictures i had on it.....yikes[/quote]


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 27, 2009)

3 monster ones and 5 or 6 baby ones i am on week 11 on monday per week is 125 ml of sweet flora nova 24tsp and a little cal/mag for the leaves


----------



## motif (Mar 2, 2009)

this is my 5th week flowering now, i cleaned out the entire res with isopropyl alcohol and hydrogen peroxide in warm water, heres the nutes i gave:

BC Boost & BC Bloom = 4tsp each
thrive alive b-1 = 1/2 tsp
Awesome Blossoms = 1/2 tsp (maybe i shouldnt have used awesome blossoms together with my bloombastic im trying out for the first time)
magical = 1/2 tsp
flora nova sweet = 3 tsp
*Bloombastic = 1.5 - 2.0 ml*

the awesome blossom is a 2-11-11 and the bloombastic is 0-21-20, well see what happens.... STAY TUNED


----------



## motif (Mar 2, 2009)

back to having to use the shitty camera, sorry guys but i figured shitty pics are better than none

well see how she responds to the high amount of (P) and (K) prolly later on tonight

pH = somewhere in the upper 5.0
res temp = 55.7 F
air temp = 62 F


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

damn your stem is nice n thick.. and your roots look awesome.. my root system is as thick as the trunk but its not spread out like urs

look n good man... bud looks nice.. have you tried it yet


----------



## motif (Mar 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> damn your stem is nice n thick.. and your roots look awesome.. my root system is as thick as the trunk but its not spread out like urs
> 
> look n good man... bud looks nice.. have you tried it yet


the stem is thick as shit because i pretty much had a fan blowing on it since it was a sprout! 

the roots are spread out because its a small res, like 6" deep..

and naw i havnt tried it yet...wouldnt it taste like shit? and give you a headache?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

yah but that would be the best headache of my life lol 



motif said:


> the stem is thick as shit because i pretty much had a fan blowing on it since it was a sprout!
> 
> the roots are spread out because its a small res, like 6" deep..
> 
> and naw i havnt tried it yet...wouldnt it taste like shit? and give you a headache?


----------



## motif (Mar 3, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> yah but that would be the best headache of my life lol


yeahhhh i think im just gonna wait LOL


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey buddy looking green.. Im gonna have to read up on ur grow.Looking good dude.


----------



## dizwhatitis (Mar 3, 2009)

good grow. keep it up


----------



## motif (Mar 3, 2009)

dizwhatitis said:


> good grow. keep it up


preciate it, my first time ever and ive learned alot, big improvements should occur on my 2nd batch coming up



> Hey buddy looking green.. Im gonna have to read up on ur grow.Looking good dude.


yeah its been a rough beginning but i sort of got the hang of it half way through, been through A LOT of stress early on 

i tied some of the big branches closer together torwards the middle and kind of got them at all the same height so i was able to lower the lights a bit more (now about 2" away) AND i think they are liking the increase in nutes i gave em yesterday and again more today..

BIG PROBLEM THOUGH, my spring break is next week and im leaving this saturday, im gonna premix a couple gallons of nutes and try to teach my very faithful yet unknowledgable friend to help take care of em while im gone.... wish me luckkkk!!!!!

ill be sure to give updates up until i leave, STAY TUNED~!


----------



## motif (Mar 4, 2009)

temperatures are evening up, (been kind of low recently)........

Flower chamber (Air) = 72-77 F

Water (reservoir) = 64F

-----------------------------

Seedlings (Air) = 78 F

Water (Reservoir) = 68F

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Growth has been pretty slow in both the seedlings & the flowering, we'll see if this shows a quick improvement....


----------



## TheSalesman (Mar 4, 2009)

Inspirational stuff. I'll be starting my build/grow over the next few weeks and hope to be as successful. In the beginning, is your net pots actually sitting in the water or is it hovering over the water?

Keep it up! Looking forward to more pics and updates.


----------



## motif (Mar 5, 2009)

TheSalesman said:


> Inspirational stuff. I'll be starting my build/grow over the next few weeks and hope to be as successful. In the beginning, is your net pots actually sitting in the water or is it hovering over the water?
> 
> Keep it up! Looking forward to more pics and updates.


 well depending on how deep my rockwool is in the hydroton, will determine how deep in the water for me.. If the rockwool is sitting up to the brim of the net pots, i like to keep the bottom of the netpots about an inch submerged.

it really depends on how saturated your rockwool gets at what level.. but once roots hit the water, i stick it deeper down.

A lot of ppl like to put the water about an inch below the netpots, but i only do this after they get their roots in the water


----------



## chucktownskunk (Mar 5, 2009)

just got done cutting and hanging mine i will be starting a grow journal in the next couple weeks


----------



## Mammath (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Motif

Just read through the entire journal.
Everything you've learned along this grow will be of great value to you for the next one.
All the best with putting your grow in the hands of someone who has no fucking idea what he's doing.
How long you gone for?


----------



## motif (Mar 6, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Motif
> 
> Just read through the entire journal.
> Everything you've learned along this grow will be of great value to you for the next one.
> ...


i will be gone for a week, and i would let my grow friend watch over it, but he is rather shady and ive only known him for a few months.... it shudnt be hard for my newbie friend tho, just check on the temps for me and add the premixed nutes ill make for him and possibly raise the lights


----------



## Mammath (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully he should be able to maintain the basics which should be cool for a week.


----------



## motif (Mar 6, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah, hopefully he should be able to maintain the basics which should be cool for a week.


yeah wish me luck he doesnt fuck it up like leave the cabinet open!!

i figure if all heaters are off in the house, the lights will be enough to keep em warm without much worries of getting near burnt triches! Plus cold weather only stunts its growth, which seems to be a much safer way out for me....

sprouts light will remain to be on 24/7 and that leaves the temp under the light steady at 81 F. Sprout water is currently 69.2 F, which will most likely go down and i will have to tell my friend to plug in the water heater occasionally (e z enuff for a noob, just plug in the cord cuz it already sits in the tub, just unplugged when not needed)

and the flower chamber (my BABY GIRL!) im leaving the big fan near the base on low setting and the smaller fan by the lights will both remain on the entire time. 

i also moved the lights up about 4 inches (heighest they can go! im outta room!) to give the nugs room to grow up 

Also topped off the reservoir with the rest of the remaining nutes i made two days ago along with some pH balanced water. The water level is now about halfway up the netpot. i wonder how long it will take to drink it down to the air stones? Its a small reservoir (3gallon i think). But if its that full, plus i made a gallon of premixed nutes for my friend, and i got about a half gallon of pH balanced water to top off if he runs out, but i dont think it will drink all that much in a week. I gave it a strong dose, ppm about 1500 maybe a bit more.

WISH ME LUCK, ill see you guys in a week with either GREAT news or (cross your fingers) DEVESTATING news.........

im so nervous, FUCK! its my spring break and not a day will go by without me wondering how everything is going.....


----------



## motif (Mar 14, 2009)

yo im back and everything seems to look good, ill try and get some pics up tomorrow~stay tuned.


----------



## motif (Mar 15, 2009)

motif said:


> yo im back and everything seems to look good, ill try and get some pics up tomorrow~stay tuned.


 First Day of *VEGGING* for the sprouts

 48 days of Flowering in the cabinet


----------



## motif (Mar 15, 2009)

the last picture is a poor attempt of trying to show you some bug sitting on a clay pebble, i dont think it is parasitic. i think its a stinkbug? anyways i was wondering if he may be harmful or helpful?


----------



## motif (Mar 15, 2009)

also, i topped the tallest sprout a 2nd time today, and topped the other minor branches on it. Im expecting to get like 8 main colas (hopefully shell turn out to be female!)

and the other 3 sprouts were topped today, for the first time


----------



## Mammath (Mar 15, 2009)

Lookin good motif, plenty of healthy budding going on there.


----------



## motif (Mar 15, 2009)

mammath, what are some things to look for when knowing its time to start my last 7 days of flushing?? i *KIND OF* understand the hairs turning clear, to milky, to amber concept...

also, how should i cure the buds? should i cut the whole branch off and hang them, or should i cut the whole damn plant and hang it??


----------



## chucktownskunk (Mar 15, 2009)

branch by branch the buds need breathing and drying room!!


----------



## Mammath (Mar 15, 2009)

motif said:


> mammath, what are some things to look for when knowing its time to start my last 7 days of flushing?? i *KIND OF* understand the hairs turning clear, to milky, to amber concept...
> 
> also, how should i cure the buds? should i cut the whole branch off and hang them, or should i cut the whole damn plant and hang it??


It's actually the trichomes I think your talking about mate not the stigma, (hairs).
These are the resin glands that many people use as a guide.
You will need at least a 30x Loupe to see them.
Here's a crappy chart:






Other ways are by looking at the stigma and when a large percentage of them are brown it's ready to chop. When buds are ready to chop they look done.

I've dried both ways. Full plant hang and individual branches. As long as there ia a good air flow around your buds like Chucktown said, and there not squashed
up together either way is cool.


----------



## motif (Mar 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I've dried both ways. Full plant hang and individual branches. As long as there ia a good air flow around your buds like Chucktown said, and there not squashed
> up together either way is cool.


i forgot who wrote this, but i read it here somewhere... 

One way to cure them is to get a shoe box, or any kinda cardboard box and tie string across the open end of it. Then hang the buds on the string so that they dangle inside the box. Then put a fan blowing over the top of the box, but *not in *the box. This way fresh air is passing over the box and pulling out air from inside the box.

I think the objective of this is to not blow air directly on the buds which would dry them out *too quickly.*

What do you guys think???

oh yeah also the cardboard is supposed to retain the moisture better or something....


----------



## Mammath (Mar 16, 2009)

motif said:


> i forgot who wrote this, but i read it here somewhere...
> 
> One way to cure them is to get a shoe box, or any kinda cardboard box and tie string across the open end of it. Then hang the buds on the string so that they dangle inside the box. Then put a fan blowing over the top of the box, but *not in *the box. This way fresh air is passing over the box and pulling out air from inside the box.
> 
> ...


Yeah I like this idea, that's how I will be drying my buds from my current grow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2009)

looking really good. i'd give them 2 more weeks before i start flushing.


----------



## motif (Mar 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> looking really good. i'd give them 2 more weeks before i start flushing.


i started to flush yesterday with just pH'd water, but im still gonna go another 2 weeks. Im gonna maybe pluck a nug and taste test  and the other purpose of flushing now, i thought with all the nute burn and shit, a good flush might get rid of salt build up and what not.

ill give it another 2-3 days flushing with just water, then back to the nutes. 

I ordered another batch of nutes which should be here friday or saturday...

and now for some PICS! shitty quality tho, ill try using my gf's shitty digi cam instead of my phone cam next time


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2009)

they have 3 to 4 weeks to go. at least.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Mar 18, 2009)

FDD you been experimenting?


----------



## motif (Mar 19, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> FDD you been experimenting?



better quality pics




> they have 3 to 4 weeks to go. at least.


that would mean i would harvest around April 5th-12th 

7 days to dry.....

she'll be ready the 19th, the day before hmmm..........


----------



## Ray Fox (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Motif, great grow you have going!

Please check ours out, We're very new to growing and we'd appreciate any advice you have to offer. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/160079-first-grow-stealth-bubbleponics-3.html

- Ray Fox


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2009)

Motif,

Great JOB! I didn't read the whole thread but the last several pages with pics speak for themselves. I will stick with FDD on this and say to keep up with the nutrient schedule for another 2 weeks. Flush for 7 to 14 or whenever most of the leaves are yellowing and dying off. If the leaves are turning it is because it is not finding nutrients from the roots, this means a smoother smoke. Most of the time 7 days does it in hydro. 

The hardest part is the last bit of waiting. Drying and Curing are the most important part. It takes time/experience to get it right. I cannot hang my plants, so I have a bud dryer. Its just a rubermaid with some pc fans, DIY carbon filter and drying racks inside. (NO HEATING ELEMENT). I dry for 72 hours in my dryer. Then 72 hours in closed paper bags. Then to the jars. IF after the first 8 hrs in jars they are too wet, I just put it in the dryer for 1/2 the day then back to the jars. Usually they are dry by the 7th and doing thier thing in the jars. Pack your jars loosley! burp for 20 min twice a day. Pull them out if they get to moist. If they are "just right" (takes time to get this right..LOL) then just turn them in the jar and blow into it a few times and then let it sit open for a bit. so:
1st week in jars burp twice a day for 20 min. Out of jar if too moist.

2nd week open once a day for 5 minutes or so.

3rd week I might open the jar 2-3 times all week

4th week, might open it once. by the 4th week of curing it should smell/taste BOMB!

Hope that answeres the questions you posed me. (by pm) Good job on the grow. Looks like you have perpetual in mind. Its the only way to go!!


----------



## motif (Mar 20, 2009)

what should the temperatures be when im drying my buds?? should it be done in complete darkness??


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2009)

motif said:


> what should the temperatures be when im drying my buds?? should it be done in complete darkness??


Room temp is fine. (usually 70-80) If it is cooler it just takes longer to dry. Keep fans off of them directly but move air around them. (make sense?) Always in a dark place. Same once they are in jars. Light degrades THC once the plant is killed.


----------



## motif (Mar 20, 2009)

motif said:


> i forgot who wrote this, but i read it here somewhere...
> 
> One way to cure them is to get a shoe box, or any kinda cardboard box and tie string across the open end of it. Then hang the buds on the string so that they dangle inside the box. Then put a fan blowing over the top of the box, but *not in *the box. This way fresh air is passing over the box and pulling out air from inside the box.
> 
> ...



this is the method i plan on using, i dunno where i will do this though, i guess somewhere in my room? OH i can put it under my desk when i transplant the sprouts to flower chamber 

im going outta town today till sunday, i poured out the water i was flushing with and now made a stronger dose of nutes im gonna fill up with fat for the time im gone. Wish me luck!


----------



## docholiday88 (Mar 21, 2009)

good shit, I'll be starting my first grow in a dwc sometime in the next week


----------



## motif (Mar 21, 2009)

docholiday88 said:


> good shit, I'll be starting my first grow in a dwc sometime in the next week


Best of wishes bro, you can use this thread as a guide/journal, but I'd rather give ya advice first hand as this was my first time and I made mistakes. I think the trick to a succesful grow the first time trying, depends on how quickly and often you check up on and fix mistakes that were made. Ill help yall all you can, just link me when you get it up and going, or ask Q's here for the MEANTIME;P


----------



## motif (Mar 25, 2009)

picture updates

*DAY 58 FLOWERING (115 days old since sprouting)

DAY 10 VEGETATING (27 days old from sprouting)
*


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

Great Pics Motif. Just as a suggestion.. Have you every thought about a flat scrog under your T-5s? I think you would increase your yeild per plant. It is just a little more work but so far I have been happy with the technique and its results. Something Like this:




So far the buds are about the same density I got from the same plant with my 400hps.


----------



## motif (Mar 25, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Great Pics Motif. Just as a suggestion.. Have you every thought about a flat scrog under your T-5s? I think you would increase your yeild per plant. It is just a little more work but so far I have been happy with the technique and its results. Something Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i seriously considered it, but i was wondering how exactly do you clean the reservoir with the plants tangled in the screen??

also what did you make your screen out of??


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

motif said:


> yeah i seriously considered it, but i was wondering how exactly do you clean the reservoir with the plants tangled in the screen??
> 
> also what did you make your screen out of??


I am working on a new catch pan set up that will make it easier to clean. I think if you were to use DWC you would want the screen attached to your dwc bin in some way so you could pull the lid, screen, plants all in one unit. Then clean your res etc..

The screen is some 14"x14" metal shelving of some sort with 1.5" squares. You could also use pvc and bailing wire to make it and probably have an easier time rigging it to the res. 

I just think you could optimize your yield with it.


----------



## motif (Mar 25, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> I am working on a new catch pan set up that will make it easier to clean. I think if you were to use DWC you would want the screen attached to your dwc bin in some way so you could pull the lid, screen, plants all in one unit. Then clean your res etc..
> 
> The screen is some 14"x14" metal shelving of some sort with 1.5" squares. You could also use pvc and bailing wire to make it and probably have an easier time rigging it to the res.
> 
> I just think you could optimize your yield with it.



yeah i know what you mean, it just seems like such a fucking MESS! LoL

ill see if i come up with any crazy ideas before i move the plants to flower chamber...

if anybody has seen any DWC scrogs that can answer the question of how to clean the res efficiently, please POST and let me know


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 25, 2009)

motif said:


> picture updates
> 
> *DAY 58 FLOWERING (115 days old since sprouting)*
> 
> *DAY 10 VEGETATING (27 days old from sprouting)*


Good stuff man.. Damn haha thats alot of pix u had to throw down right there mang. keep up the good work!


----------



## motif (Mar 25, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Good stuff man.. Damn haha thats alot of pix u had to throw down right there mang. keep up the good work!


thanks for the support dl  

when i chop, should i chop just the big branches and let the lower ones grow more? or just say fuck it and chop em all and move on to the next grow?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 25, 2009)

Its really up to what u prefer man. I personally like to let my top's go for as long as possible and take most of my smaller less producing buds off prior to harvesting the main colas. Seems to help them focus more attention to the main colas as well.
If u have a scope bro.. Id take the small popcorn buds and wait if u can until the tops turn at least 50 amber bfore harvest tho.
By the way man.. I dunno why but the lower budsites seem to mature faster either way.. Amber trichs quicker anyhow.


----------



## motif (Mar 25, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Its really up to what u prefer man. I personally like to let my top's go for as long as possible and take most of my smaller less producing buds off prior to harvesting the main colas. Seems to help them focus more attention to the main colas as well.
> If u have a scope bro.. Id take the small popcorn buds and wait if u can until the tops turn at least 50 amber bfore harvest tho.
> By the way man.. I dunno why but the lower budsites seem to mature faster either way.. Amber trichs quicker anyhow.



temporary scrog


----------



## Ray Fox (Mar 25, 2009)

motif said:


> temporary scrog


What!? How can a scrog be temporary? And we believe we will be converting our grow to a scrog. We've checked out other sources and are pretty sure this is the best way the most can be yielded from three plants. White-Ice-Baby. New pics every Monday. Keep that "temporary" scrog going, We'll be watching.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 26, 2009)

motif said:


> temporary scrog



That would work! Just cut out all the little squares except for the ones on the top. Leave the legs and bottom to attach to your dwc lid and there you have it!.


----------



## motif (Mar 26, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> That would work! Just cut out all the little squares except for the ones on the top. Leave the legs and bottom to attach to your dwc lid and there you have it!.



k i got it cut like you said, i need duct tape tho before i can attach the screen. I cleaned out the reservoirs of both tanks and swapped air pumps and air stones (the vegging tank air stones and pump are newer and were performing 100x better than the flower tank's)

increased the P and K nutes in the flowering girl.

and now some more pics for shits and giggles


----------



## motif (Mar 26, 2009)

Ray Fox said:


> What!? How can a scrog be temporary? And we believe we will be converting our grow to a scrog. We've checked out other sources and are pretty sure this is the best way the most can be yielded from three plants. White-Ice-Baby. New pics every Monday. Keep that "temporary" scrog going, We'll be watching.


it was temporary cuz i just threw that bitch on there LoL, ill strap it down prolly tomorrow or later tonight~stay tuned


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice porn man.


----------



## motif (Mar 27, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Nice porn man.


chopped most of the plant, trimmed, and is now hanging, ill post pics soon


----------



## motif (Mar 28, 2009)

motif said:


> chopped most of the plant, trimmed, and is now hanging, ill post pics soon


here it is, wadya think it will weigh out to be dry?


----------



## motoracer110 (Mar 28, 2009)

very nice colas!!!!!! cant wait till i get there in my grow.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hahah man i cant even see the pix i dont know wtf up with my laptop.


----------



## motif (Mar 28, 2009)

fuck forgot pics

gonna make brownies with the trimming you see on the mylar


----------



## motif (Mar 28, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hahah man i cant even see the pix i dont know wtf up with my laptop.


LoL my b

heres whats left, im gonna let this continue to grow another two weeks prolly then chop her completely


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool man nice n healthy bud man..I think i heard Earl talking about u can take ur total wet wieght and devide it by 8 and it will give u a pretty good idea of what ur cured bud will end up wieghing.. It was pretty close for me.


----------



## motif (Mar 30, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Cool man nice n healthy bud man..I think i heard Earl talking about u can take ur total wet wieght and devide it by 8 and it will give u a pretty good idea of what ur cured bud will end up wieghing.. It was pretty close for me.


**UPDATE**

very exciting... 

pics of my veggies, tallest one is growing like a mutated freak cuz i topped it so much LoL tonsss of budsites, hopefully its female

plucked all the smaller nugs last night and threw them in the jar, just now (next morning) plucked the remaining of the hanging buds and threw in jar.

they are fluffy as fuck and seemed to be drying quickly, stems still bendable, lil moist on inside of nugs, but light crisp feeling on outside of them.

i will continue to rotate the jar and open it roughly 6x-7x a day for the next few days, then i believe it will be ready for smoking.

I tasted it also and it gives me such a cerebral high, extreme mindfuck, its powerful. And it still being wet, not all the psychoactive drugs are active yet, i can wait for the cured buds 

Also smells kinda like a skunky LEMON. The jar gets more smelly everytime i open it

it looks to me like itll be a half oz dry, wadya guyz think??

What should i name this beauty?


----------



## motif (Mar 30, 2009)

pictures, forgot AGAIN


----------



## motif (Mar 31, 2009)

bud still seems to be about 50% wet with a *total weight of 41.24 grams*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool man im sure its gonna be nice to smoke on that bud bro.. I still get excited smoking my own bud. Makes ya feel good when u can make ur friends a lil retarded every once in awhile too haha. Good job man.


----------



## motif (Mar 31, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Cool man im sure its gonna be nice to smoke on that bud bro.. I still get excited smoking my own bud. Makes ya feel good when u can make ur friends a lil retarded every once in awhile too haha. Good job man.


thanks brother, it has been fun, and i certainly learned alot..

These are the items i would like to purchase for my next grow:

1.) 600w HPS full kit ($250 from my friend)

2.) Panda lining ($10 + shipping - - - > http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/imported-products/sunleaves-b-w-poly-10-39-x10-39-/prod_551.html)

3.) PPM/pH/EC meter (not sure where i will buy this, they are all fucking expensive as shit)

which total runs near $400-500. All of which i think i can make off of this harvest alone


----------



## twnty8gramz (Mar 31, 2009)

very nice grow motif! much props the final product looks DANK!


----------



## motif (Mar 31, 2009)

twnty8gramz said:


> very nice grow motif! much props the final product looks DANK!


thanks bro, im just a first timer and got lots of help from this website. Welcome to RIU muhahah


----------



## motif (Mar 31, 2009)

heres some pics i found/just took, with gf's digicam


----------



## twnty8gramz (Mar 31, 2009)

very nice!! i can almost smell em lol


----------



## Mammath (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Motif

Looks really tasty all dried.
Well done mate.


----------



## motif (Mar 31, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Motif
> 
> Looks really tasty all dried.
> Well done mate.


thanks brother, i cant wait to do it all over again!

I'm gonna veg these 4 plants all through april, and start flowering *First of May,* So then i can flower for a solid 75 days if needed, before i have to move out because my lease ends August 1st.
HPS coming soon, so excited


----------



## Ray Fox (Mar 31, 2009)

motif said:


> Gonna make brownies from the trimmings on the mylar


Hey motif how did the Brownies turn out? We're planning to use the trimmings to make hash and the fan leaves to make oil (Least that's what Roseman does...). Three plants worth of trimmings should be a good amount.


----------



## motif (Mar 31, 2009)

Ray Fox said:


> Hey motif how did the Brownies turn out? We're planning to use the trimmings to make hash and the fan leaves to make oil (Least that's what Roseman does...). Three plants worth of trimmings should be a good amount.


they were really weak. I think for two reasons..

1.) Our method was ghetto as fuck. We just put the trimmings (cut real fine) in a bowl with a stick of butter and microwaved till it melted, then just cooked it with the cookies.

2.) Needed at least double if not triple, the amount that we used.


I was just really craving brownies and cookies and just wanted an excuse to make some


----------



## Cannabassador (Mar 31, 2009)

motif said:


> heres some pics i found/just took, with gf's digicam


Buds look awesome! Nice work, i think it's safe to say all your hard work paid off...

I'll be starting my first DWC as soon as I get my seeds in the mail (12xHindu Kush from dr.chronic), i'll be using a set-up similar to yours.. 6 site rubbermaid tote 2x 30gal airpumps, 2x 6in bubbledisc, 400watt sun system 2 HPS, and a 5gal bucket with 20gal air pump and 3in airstone for a good mother.... and as for nutes I'm keeping it simple with fox farms grow big and big bloom hydroponic nutes.... have everything I need except the seeds 

Learned some stuff about DWC from your journal and i'm super stoked to get this grow up and running



+rep


----------



## motif (Apr 1, 2009)

Cannabassador said:


> Buds look awesome! Nice work, i think it's safe to say all your hard work paid off...
> 
> I'll be starting my first DWC as soon as I get my seeds in the mail (12xHindu Kush from dr.chronic), i'll be using a set-up similar to yours.. 6 site rubbermaid tote 2x 30gal airpumps, 2x 6in bubbledisc, 400watt sun system 2 HPS, and a 5gal bucket with 20gal air pump and 3in airstone for a good mother.... and as for nutes I'm keeping it simple with fox farms grow big and big bloom hydroponic nutes.... have everything I need except the seeds
> 
> ...



mm sounds like a nice set up, where did you get your hps?


----------



## Cannabassador (Apr 1, 2009)

motif said:


> mm sounds like a nice set up, where did you get your hps?


A very nice hydro shop here called Organically Grown.. 400 watt HPS for $189.. only problem is its an enclosed ballast so it's going to get hot, but it has a 4 inch vent hookup so I can vent directly from the lamp.


----------



## motif (Apr 1, 2009)

Cannabassador said:


> A very nice hydro shop here called Organically Grown.. 400 watt HPS for $189.. only problem is its an enclosed ballast so it's going to get hot, but it has a 4 inch vent hookup so I can vent directly from the lamp.


what are some good things to look for when buying an hps kit? Like *not* an enclosed ballast? vented reflector with glass?

im clueless as to what to look for when buying an hps kit, help edumacate me


----------



## Cannabassador (Apr 1, 2009)

motif said:


> what are some good things to look for when buying an hps kit? Like *not* an enclosed ballast? vented reflector with glass?
> 
> im clueless as to what to look for when buying an hps kit, help edumacate me


Sounds about right to me chief!

If I wasn't on kind of a tight budget 
I might do something like this...







put one of these cool tubes inside of regular enclosed light housing(glass on the bottom with 2 holes for intake and exhaust) with a curved reflector... run the light to a remote ballast, and run 2 inline fans through the cool tube getting rid of most of the heat before it even enters the grow area..

You can get a cool-tube for a 400watt system (complete with remote ballast) for around 300 dollars on the net... 

then you could probably build a housing with some stuff from home depot for around 40 bucks (for the reflector and to help contain any of the heat that radiated from the cool tube)


----------



## Cannabassador (Apr 1, 2009)

oh yeah forgot to mention the fans... you can get SMALL inline fans (which is really all you need since the cool tube is what ? 2 cubic feet? haha) for 39 dollars a piece... all this should keep your environment nice and comfy for your new girls =)

the key to having a good setup on a student budget is to be smart about it, keep all the heat in a small area so you dont have to spend gobs of money on ventillation.


----------



## motif (Apr 2, 2009)

Cannabassador said:


> Sounds about right to me chief!
> 
> If I wasn't on kind of a tight budget
> I might do something like this...
> ...


didnt know you could fit one of those cooltubes into another reflector! But still that seems way over my budget, max i wanna pay is $250 total..


----------



## motif (Apr 5, 2009)

so i got about 30 grams off the first half of the plant, im growing the smaller one till i stop seeing new growth (i.e. new white pistils, and light green growth) 

Just cleaned out the rez and bumped up the nutes again, ppm prolly close to 1900 if not more

Bought my friends HPS system last night, for $250 and an 8th, i got a 600watt Hortilux Hps bulb (brand new), Sun System reflector with diamond spreader, and some sort of ballast, just plugged it in and it looks fucking awesome, like a god damn sun is in my room.

The other plants are still vegging under random light cycle. (its on when im awake, and off when i go to sleep, not consistent at all) and i dont think i can grow them under fluros much longer, they need way more light!

ill post pics in a sec...


----------



## motif (Apr 5, 2009)

as promised....


----------



## Mammath (Apr 7, 2009)

Whoo 600w yeah, now ya talking!
How big's the space your going to be putting that baby in?


----------



## motif (Apr 7, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Whoo 600w yeah, now ya talking!
> How big's the space your going to be putting that baby in?


hell yeah! im so excited to see what kind of difference an hps really has 

its a skinny space but heres the dimensions >>>>>>> 3 ft 7 inches Left to Right x 1 ft 8 inches Back to Front x 8 ft Tall <<<<<<<

So how many watts per sq ft is that?? Is it sufficient? Will it give optimum light for 4 plants??


Heres some pics of what the light looks like hung up in its space. I will be using the T5, Full spectrum, to finish vegging these plants, then on over to the soon-to-be flower chamber. In the meantime, flowering girl will remain in the cab and veggies will have to rely on cfls. 

My buddy who sold me the hps kit told me im doing it all wrong and cant have any reflective surfaces reflecting the hps bulb back at it, or it will fry the bulb and possibly burn my house down. Hes coming over tomorrow so we can finish setting up the flower chamber, *STAY TUNED~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## Mammath (Apr 7, 2009)

motif said:


> hell yeah! im so excited to see what kind of difference an hps really has
> 
> its a skinny space but heres the dimensions >>>>>>> 3 ft 7 inches Left to Right x 1 ft 8 inches Back to Front x 8 ft Tall <<<<<<<
> 
> ...


That's sufficient all right. Works out to be about 90w per sq ft. About the same as my current cab. Twice as much as you need. Good thing you got plenty of height so you can keep them away from the heat of the lamp and any hot spots. This lighting is going to improve your grows dramatically.  oh yeah.


----------



## motif (Apr 7, 2009)

Mammath said:


> That's sufficient all right. Works out to be about 90w per sq ft. About the same as my current cab. Twice as much as you need. Good thing you got plenty of height so you can keep them away from the heat of the lamp and any hot spots. This lighting is going to improve your grows dramatically.  oh yeah.


i cant wait


----------



## bmoore93 (Apr 7, 2009)

Looking good, I wanna grow with hydroponics. Just not sure what medium to use and what ratio.


----------



## motif (Apr 10, 2009)

k fixed the hps and got everything in order right now, just need to get two black tarps to seal off the corner. I think im gonna use the hps to veg my other plants at the same time im flowering my half cut girl. Currently not even using the T5 or the cab.

gave the flower girl some new nutes (strongest dose yet) way beyond the recommended amount. Ill prolly be giving her a flush sometime next week using Botanicare Sweet and MagiCal for the first 3-4 days, then ph'd water after that


----------



## motif (Apr 12, 2009)

quality pictures


----------



## motif (Apr 14, 2009)

Starting my FLUSH today.

First 3 days will be nothing but 2.5 ml of MagiCal (2-0-0) and 40 ml of Botanicare Sweet per gallon.

Last 4 days will be strait pH'd water.


----------



## motif (Apr 16, 2009)

ah fuck it, im chopping her tonight, shes already fried chicken, i cant stand to watch her wilt anymore


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow very nice looking, cant wait till mine are that big, and ready to bud.


----------



## motif (Apr 18, 2009)

wow two days and the buds are already crispy, into the jars they go..... Weight was 16.62 grams, im hoping some moisture will be regained from the stems and add some weight


----------



## Mammath (Apr 18, 2009)

The main thing motif is the amount of new stuff you've learnt along the way that you can apply to the next grow. 
Plus the satisfaction of knowing you grew this stuff yourself, and there's nothing like smoking your own


----------



## motif (Apr 23, 2009)

thx guys, im closing this thread now. see ya around


----------

